# Anthem arc or minidsp



## matyam (Dec 6, 2007)

For a long time now I had been using a behringer 2496 with rew for sub eq and later antimode ,but as I have broken my sub twice I had bought some cerwin Vega e 715 for fronts without a sub equed with a Yamaha 2030 off of Wayne's recommendation.Now my old amp is still going fine and I'm wondering about anthems Mrx310 as a processor or can I use the mindsp and or which one for full speaker eq thanks in advance.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Well, the Anthem appears to be around $1200 US, the MiniDSP around $120, so....
Really depends on budget and whether you want far more than EQ


----------



## matyam (Dec 6, 2007)

No purely for eq but is it on a par with arc ? ,just wondering is it worth upgrading amp but can you tell me which dsp suits my needs thanks


----------



## subterFUSE (May 10, 2014)

I have an Anthem AVM-50v with ARC, and I was wondering if there would be any advantage to adding a miniDSP unit like the nanoAVR HD? I'm not totally familiar with what ARC is capable of doing. I ran it when I first installed my processor a few years ago, but have not messed with it since.

I'm moving to a new home soon and will need to re-install the theater equipment and run ARC for the new room. After spending a lot of time working with REW in my car, I really like the software and the idea of using a miniDSP product in conjunction with REW. But I don't know whether miniDSP offers me anything that the Anthem Room Correction + AVM-50v is already providing.

Is anyone familiar with Anthem Room Correction and whether it offers more or less than a nanoAVR HD?


----------

